# Cactus Juice Stabilized Burlap Blanks



## Bob in SF (May 23, 2016)

Wistfully recalling the iconic photo of Marilyn Monroe (then Norma Jean Baker) in an burlap Idaho potato sack, thought I'd stabilize some burlap in Cactus Juice, add color, etc. - ready for turning (stay tuned):





Happy Monday - Bob


----------



## southernclay (May 23, 2016)

Bob just wanted to say I'm glad you joined the forum, it's cool to see the ideas and many talents you have. Keep sharing!


----------



## Bob in SF (May 23, 2016)

Heartfelt thanks, Warren - great to be here among kindred spirits and creative adventurers. - Bob


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 23, 2016)

Bob, can you number up the steps you used?
I see you soaked the sack in the Juice,
placed it in the vacuum 
then you sprinkled with mica 
then I got lost


----------



## Bob in SF (May 23, 2016)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Bob, can you number up the steps you used?
> I see you soaked the sack in the Juice,
> placed it in the vacuum
> then you sprinkled with mica
> then I got lost



Hi Jose - Yes:
1) Cut strips of burlap
2) Place strips in plastic cup, and cover with Cactus Juice
3) Vacuum at -29"Hg until bubbling stops - about 5 min. for me
4) Drain, recycling CJ to its container
5) Sprinkle and rub pigment, including mica, onto/into burlap
6) Preheat toaster oven to 190-200 degrees (and I put ceramic 6" tiles on the floor of mine for even heat distribution)
7) Wrap the stabilized/colored strips in parchment paper - I use Kirkland brand - good pricing here:
Amazon.com: Kirkland Signature Non Stick Parchment Paper, 205 sqft: Kitchen & Dining
8) Place on tiled shelf of the toaster oven, cover parchment packet with a  "dome" of aluminum foil to further diffuse the heat.
9) Cure in the toaster oven for 45 min. 
10) Cut into smaller strips and fill your PVC pipes - I use clear 3/4" PVC (so I can see what I'm doing), with rubber stoppers - get clear PVC here:
FORMUFIT P034FGP-UV-5 Schedule 40 PVC Pipe, Furniture Grade, 5', 3/4" Size, Clear: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
11) Pour in your resin - I used Douglas and Sturgess Clear Polyester Casting Resin - here:
Douglas and Sturgess: Clear Casting Resin, 1 Gallon
12) Pressure cast at 50 psi (I leave mine in overnight)

Hope this helps.

Hoping turn some pens over the next few days and will keep you posted.

Warm regards - Bob

Dropping stabilized burlap strip into clear pvc pipe mold:




Burlap-stuffed pipe molds ready for resin pouring followed by pressure casting:


----------



## 1080Wayne (May 24, 2016)

I`m curious Bob . Does the burlap retain any flexibility or does it become as stiff as a board ? Reason I ask is that I just finished using some toilet roll cores as molds for casting peas and lentils , and they didn`t stiffen up at all .


----------



## Bob in SF (May 24, 2016)

Wayne - Burlap is stiff after 45 min. cure time - but would likely be more flexible with a shorter cure time - worth testing.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 25, 2016)

OK. have to see what these look like when turned!


----------



## Bob in SF (May 25, 2016)

Lewis - hoping to turn soon (a couple of projects in the way) - the suspense will sweeten the moment. - Bob


----------



## magpens (May 25, 2016)

First it's silk ... now it's burlap !!! . How about some Irish linen !!

Nice work, Bob !!! . Love the flavours of your creativity !!!

Stay tuned? . You betcha !!! . This is fun !!!


----------



## Bob in SF (May 25, 2016)

Thanks, Mal.

Irish linen sounds good.

Stay tuned - Bob


----------

